
Volatile Software - wheresvic1
http://stevelosh.com/blog/2012/04/volatile-software/
======
infodroid
It's also useful for older versions of software to gracefully handle newer
configuration files. If the software really is backwards-compatible, then this
should come for free. Just don't throw a fatal error when processing an
unknown configuration key, and preserve any unrecognized configuration items
when saving the configuration file.

